# Motorized Router Lift - wiring video



## johnwnixon (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 

Over the weekend, I made two videos on how to do the wiring for my Motorized Router Lift. If you were thinking of making one for yourself, this video series should help you along a bit. The electronics are pretty simple, so don't be intimidated.

To watch the videos, use the link below and click on the "Watch the Video":
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/...uter-Lift.aspx

I also show how to make a cool looking and functional control panel for the Motorized Router Lift:









Thanks,
John W. Nixon - www.EagleLakeWoodworking.com


----------



## jporter5333 (Dec 6, 2008)

That's really cool. I really like your website.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess my question is why would you want a motorized router lift?

Just how fine an adjustment can you make with it? When I am adjusting the height of my router it is generally in the few hundredths of an inch. Can you control a motorized unit to that fine a scale?

I appreciate the talent it took to develop such a tool.

G


----------



## johnwnixon (Nov 18, 2006)

GeorgeC said:


> I guess my question is why would you want a motorized router lift?
> 
> Just how fine an adjustment can you make with it? When I am adjusting the height of my router it is generally in the few hundredths of an inch. Can you control a motorized unit to that fine a scale?
> 
> ...


Hi George,

The Motorized Router Lift proves most useful in simulating actions you may peform with a handheld plunge router. Operations like mortising, circle cutting, stopped dados, or incremental passes are all easier with a foot-activated motorized router lift.

I use a speed controller on the Motorized Router Lift so I can slow the lift down to a very slow speed and accurately hone in on the bit height I'm looking for. I have a remote digital readout connected to my router that shows the height change. With the lift set to a slow speed, I can move the lift in increments of about 1/64 of inch at a time - it's really quite precise.

You should head on over to my site and check out the videos I have that show the lift in action. I think the mortising operation usingthe Motorized Router Lift is quite efficient and effective.

John


----------

